# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Trà Tân Cương loại 1 đây

## trangon09

Chè Bạch Hạc - Đệ nhất danh trà Tân CươngSản phẩm được làm từ nõn trà tốt nhất của cây trà Bạch Hạc - Tân Cương được tuyển chọn kỹ càng chế biến theo phương pháp cổ truyền của người dân vùng Tân Cương . Mang hương vị cốm nồng nàn đặc trưng của Trà Tân cương, lá trà khô nhỏ như móc câu vì thế người ta cũng gọi là ” Trà Móc Câu ” .Nguồn gốc Trà Bạch Hạc ( Tân Cương )
 Theo kể lại thì vùng Tân Cương ngày ấy đồi núi mênh mông, hoang vu rậm rạp, cứ đêm đến nghe tiến nai tác hổ gầm, rồi chuyện cọp về bắt trâu, bắt lợn xảy ra liên tục. Đây là vùng bán sơn địa, mà sơn nhiều địa ít, dân khai phá nương rẫy, gieo lúa trồng khoai vất vả mà làm quần quật ăn ít, thu nhập chẳng là bao, lắm khi mấy tháng liền không nhìn thấy hạt gạo, chỉ ăn toàn khoai toàn sắn.Thấy vậy, Ông Nghè Sổ có sáng kiến và bàn với dân Tân Cương là đem giống trà về trồng để dân có thêm thu nhập. Theo hướng dẫn và có phần chu cấp của ông Nghè, cụ Vũ Văn Hiệt là tiên chỉ đầu tiên của xã Tân Cương cùng một số trai tráng và lính lệ của ông Nghè phái đi, lặn lội lên Phú Thọ để xin giống trà về. Sau nhiều chuyến đi như thế, cây trà Tân Cương cứ nhân ra mãi. Trong hồi ký của ông Nghè có kể là lúc đi nhậm chức Giáo thụ tỉnh Yên Bái có qua thăm và nghỉ nhà ông Cử Đoàn ở Phú Thọ, vốn là bạn cùng khoa thi Hương. Vì thế mà ông Nghè biết giá trị kinh tế của việc trồng trà nên đã cử người Tân Cương tới gặp bạn để xin giống trà. Nhưng giống chè phú thọ đem về Tân Cương thì nước khác hẳn, có hương vị riêng không nơi nào có được. Chính là điều kiện khí hậu và thổ nhưỡng thích hợp tạo nên hương vị thơm ngon đặc biệt của giống Trà trồng tại Tân Cương. Năm 1925, Người dân Tân Cương đã được thu hái trà và lúc đầu còn gọi là chè Bạch Hạc, có lẽ do lấy giống trà từ vùng Bạch Hạc, tỉnh Phú Thọ.Đối với vùng Tân Cương, ông Nghè Sổ không chỉ là người sáng lập xã, cắm hướng đình và được thờ làm Thành hoàng mà còn có thể coi là vị tổ nghề đối với cây trà Tân cương - Thái nguyên nổi tiếng.Xưa nay có câu Chè Thái, gái Tuyên, tức là chè Thái Nguyên ngon nhất, con gái Tuyên Quang rất xinh đẹp. Nói đến trà Thái Nguyên là phải nói đến trà Tân Cương. Hiện giờ vùng trà Tân Cương không chỉ bó hẹp trong xã Tân Cương, mà là cả mênh mông nhấp nhô vườn chè của 5 xã xung quanh (Tân Cương, Tân Thịnh, Thịnh Đán, Phúc Trìu, Phúc Xuân). Vùng chè Tân Cương nằm ở lưu vực sông Công, dưới chân núi Tam đảo, được trời ban cho thổ nhưỡng và ánh sáng quý giá phù hợp với loại chè ngon ngang ngửa với trà Sri Lanka, Ấn Độ, Trung Quốc.Mọi chi tết về sản phầm và phương pháp mua hàng xin vui lòng liên lạc với chúng tôi : *Trà Thuần Việt - Tinh Hoa Trà Việt* Website : trathuanviet.com Mobile Phone : 0934.542.357 Email : info@trathuanviet.com*Giá Trà Bạch Hạc : 65.000đ/100g* Chúng tôi nhận giao hàng tận nơi trong nội thành Hà nội với đơn hàng từ 200g trở lên

----------


## trangon09

thông tin rất bổ ích , cám ơn bạn

----------


## dung89

Làm sao biết đây là trà Tân Cương thật

----------

